# Amazon Recast DVR



## Judith Pupek (Oct 16, 2020)

New member question. What do the different colored lights indicate on the front of my Recast DVR? Sometimes it’s white, sometimes it’s blue. I know red means it’s recording. The reason I ask, our streaming gets frequently interrupted in the mornings while watching Pluto/Newsmax. We thought it was a wifi signal problem, so we bought an extender. It is still intermittently buffering. If we go out of Pluto and sign back in, most times it stops. We noticed today that it seems when the light is the bluish color, the buffering is worse. Help??


----------

